# Jack fish on black water



## Pubcutter88 (Jan 8, 2015)

Where is a good place to catch jack fish (chain pickeral) on black water. I know some good spots on shoal river but I live right next to black water now.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Chain Pickerel. They could be anywhere at any given point in time. Preferably slack waters, back waters and back washes


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Small, weedy coves off of the main river are pretty thick with them.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

All the basins are full of the them


----------

